# looking for old ship mate



## Roy Cottle (Feb 20, 2008)

I am looking for David Harnden. Used to live at Iver Heath Bucks in 1959. We were together at the Prince of Wales Sea training School inn 1959 and sailed on the Port Adelaide. I have tried to track him down for years now with no luck. Is there anyone why could help me . Roy


----------



## Vindi Phil (Feb 12, 2006)

*Prince of Wales Sea School.*

Have you tried the P.O.W.S.T.S. website? Your mate might be a member of the Prince of Wales Association.
Vindi Phil.


----------

